# PVC candle question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've started on making some pvc candles for next year. Using 1 1/2 inch pvc for the sticks, cut to varying lengths. My question is for those who made/use them, do you leave them all free standing or glue them together to make clusters of candles? They look kind of neat in pairs or groups of three. Thinking that grouping them would also add to the stability of the base. Just curious.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess it just sort of depends on what ever effect you're looking for. I've tended to cut down fluorescent tube protectors, which simulate a taper candle pretty well - so they look a little better as a group. 1-1/2" PVC might more closely represent a pillar candle which would look good alone, or in groups.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Both - although I think the ones I made were closer to 2 1/2" PVC. For me - I think they look more effective in groups.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^^^ what Headless said^^^^^

But I never could get the drips to look real. So I started using the flickering, faux waxy- looking candles. I just pop the battery in the week of H'ween & put them outside on H'ween night.  .... And, if you're into that kind of thing (which I am not), they can be used indoors year-round.  {Hobby Lobby puts them on sale often. IMO they're pricey.  }


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. This is exactly the look I'm going for. There's a tutorial on the other forum. They were made by Hi-Rez Designs for a pirate display he did. I have use for some single pillars but the groupings look really nice as well.


----------



## caia326 (Sep 17, 2014)

I made some this past Halloween out of 1.5" PVC and put them in groups of 3. To make the melted look I used white hot glue and then aged them with watered down brown acrylic paint. Instead of using flickering bulbs that stuck out of the top I used flickering warm white LED's from LightHouse LED's and used quilting batting to get them close to the top of the candle. Unfortunately I've got them completely packed away or I would take a picture but they look very similar to jdubbya's only a little shorter and no "exposed" flame.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

I keep most of mine in groups, but I always have a few singles. I feel the combination is nice.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

JDub...

Research scenes that you are trying to achieve or inspire you (e.g. Alter, spell book, etc.) and see what might look good for your application. I'm with headless, both and it depends on the scene. Also do some research on melted candle wax. This will provide insight on get realistic results. 

MELTED WAX RIM
Look at one of my PVC candle threads to get the real melted wax look on the rim in lieu of the cut pipe. Basically, get a high temp hit glue gun and run a bead around the rim then turn it upside down after a couple if seconds. Let gravity slowly pull the glue toward the earth while it cools. This will give you the look you want.

DRIPS
This can be achieved with hot glue or acrylic latex paint. The glue will take awhile to run but dry fast, the paint will take a short amount of time to run but dries slow.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks LH. I looked up your tutorial. Good info.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

No prob. Sorry I didn't post the link to it... I was on my forum app. Pm me if you want any specifics and we will get you squared away.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The mistake I made with mine was mounting the battery candle a little too high. I still love them, but when I get around to making more I will lower the light unit a little.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Just had a thought. If you were to follow this method you may end up with some pretty bitchin looking faux candles. Never done it but it looks cools on a paint bucket I have. 

- cut pipes to various lengths and angles
- make a hot glue melted rim profile, let dry 
- dip about a half inch of the candle tip in acrylic latex primer then turn upright. 
- let primer run down candle to create drips, repeat once or twice more, 
- spray paint desired finish color/top coat
- age with glaze.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I glued 3 or 4 together because I like the grouping and it adds a lot of stability. The first ones I mad were singles and they kept falling over. I glue them together before I paint or add drips. Also, for the inside, I glued a piece of pipe insulation inside, then I can just set my led tea light on top of that at the perfect height. Makes it easy to take the light out to turn the battery on and off.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's what I'm talking about with using latex paint only for drips. Looks more like the fiber resin candle sleeves.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*PVC Candles*

I made a couple of clusters of PVC candles. I group 4, all varied in size. I used hot glue to join them and to create the effects of the wax. I literally filled the edges and allowed the glue to drip down just as wax would. Worked really well and got lots of compliments on them. Easy to do and add a great effect. I also used the cheap led jack-o- lantern tea lights. They worked great.


----------



## braedan51 (Sep 22, 2014)

I made about a dozen a few weeks ago, I kept them single so that I can group them however I like later. (I use the battery powered LED flickering tea lights).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have to make some of these this year for my graveyard. More pictures, please.


----------



## braedan51 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Some more pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the candles I made to top some foam skulls I had.

http://i.imgur.com/IGidgGS.jpg?1


http://imgur.com/jUoldwo


----------

